# Wall stickers with a Silhouette Cameo



## luke_pickering (Dec 26, 2010)

Hello

I've been doing t-shirts with my Cameo for a while and it's going great. My wife runs a baby clothes website and we would like to add wall stickers to the range on there. But I have no idea how these are produced.

I imagine it's a case of cutting the design on some special sticker vinyl, then applying a sheet of adhesive tape over the 'front' and sending it out. Is that right?

I bought a sticker off eBay ages ago but didn't even think to look closely at how it had been done. I think I recall that the design was sandwiched between two carrier sheets. I think I peeled off the backing to reveal a sticky surface and that the front carrier kept the design in place while I applied it to the wall.

Can anyone reccomend the best method and matherials please?

Thanks

Luke


----------



## luke_pickering (Dec 26, 2010)

Sorry just to add. I'm not talking about print & cut. To start with I'll be doing single colours so just cutting & weeding from a single sheet of vinyl.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You have the basic idea......Lots of videos on YouTube to guide you....


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

You usually use a "removable" vinyl for walls. You _can_ use permanent but people generally don't appreciate their wall art taking the paint with it when it comes down. Oracal 631 and Mactac 8900 are two of the more popular ones.

The main issue with wall vinyl is because it's usually "matte" finish, it's harder to get it to stick to transfer tape. Because the adhesive is also not as strong ("removable"), if you get it to stick to the tape, it's sometimes harder to get it to stick to the wall. Problems increase if you want to use clear tape.

I noticed awhile back Joann had a lot of wall vinyl on clearance. I should have looked in one of the packages to see if the vinyl brand was printed on the liner.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Fenrir said:


> You usually use a "removable" vinyl for walls. You _can_ use permanent but people generally don't appreciate their wall art taking the paint with it when it comes down. Oracal 631 and Mactac 8900 are two of the more popular ones.
> 
> The main issue with wall vinyl is because it's usually "matte" finish, it's harder to get it to stick to transfer tape. Because the adhesive is also not as strong ("removable"), if you get it to stick to the tape, it's sometimes harder to get it to stick to the wall. Problems increase if you want to use clear tape.
> 
> I noticed awhile back Joann had a lot of wall vinyl on clearance. I should have looked in one of the packages to see if the vinyl brand was printed on the liner.


I did take a close look at the ones on clearance at Jo-Ann’s and it is on a clear backing that has a removable paper backing. So the design is one a solid sheet contour cut around the design to keep the pieces together. You remove the paper backing and apply to the wall. 

I have been experimenting with Magik-stik 2 for a project I am working on. It is clear/frosted material that is removable and repositionable. It cuts well and is very pliable. I suspect you could use it as the base for other materials but you would have to test it. 
CW


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

Okay, that's a pretty interesting solution to keep your customer from having to tape hinge and squeegee their wall art, but I'm guessing the clear backing also made the entire background shiny, which may or may not be acceptable to the buyer.

I see Oracal 631 comes in "transparent", I'll have to dig out my sample book and see just how glossy it is.


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM (Apr 19, 2012)

There is also single color 24 inch removable wall vinyls . I know of a couple of companies that seel them. and it comes in gloss i believe.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Fenrir said:


> Okay, that's a pretty interesting solution to keep your customer from having to tape hinge and squeegee their wall art, but I'm guessing the clear backing also made the entire background shiny, which may or may not be acceptable to the buyer.
> 
> I see Oracal 631 comes in "transparent", I'll have to dig out my sample book and see just how glossy it is.


The clear I am using is frosted so you have to be at an angle to see it even on the backing paper.


----------



## PBMunkey (Jun 8, 2012)

Is this clear frosted vinyl a wall cling vinyl or transfer tape; called Magik-stik? I have been looking for a clear frosted wall vinyl that I can print on in my solvent printer. Who makes the Magik-stik 2?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

PBMunkey said:


> Is this clear frosted vinyl a wall cling vinyl or transfer tape; called Magik-stik? I have been looking for a clear frosted wall vinyl that I can print on in my solvent printer. Who makes the Magik-stik 2?


There site says it can be used for wall graphics so I assume you can print on it . www.magik-stik.com I have been working with Brandon Swanson his email is [email protected][URL="http://www.t-shirtforums.com/member.php?u=82046"]magik[/URL]-stik.com he sent me samples, maybe he would send you some to try. 
The material is very easy to cut, soft, pliable, removable and repositionable. I’m still in the testing stages for my project using this material. It also comes in white.
CW


----------

